
The Best Tech Talks, Ever - _ttg
https://techyaks.com/
======
pretty_dumm_guy
Hi,

I had trouble with url redirection. So I checked and found this method

    
    
            var onTalkClick = function(url, vhost, vid, rindex) {
              gtag('event', 'view_item', {
                'event_category': vhost,
                'event_label': vid,
                'value': rindex,
                'transport_type': 'beacon',
                'event_callback': function(){document.location = url;}
              });
              return false;
            }
    

This method doesn't seem to be working as intended on firefox.

------
hncensorsnonpc
I love the Linus on got talk, video quality is horrible but he is so insulting
to SVN its so funny. He and only he is allowed be this arrogant and rude
because he is so right.

